

Ask YC: Should we raise the karma threshold for creating polls? - moog

Or how about you have to buy them for 50 points a pop?
======
dfranke
That's absurd. If they have to be that strongly discouraged, they shouldn't
exist at all.

~~~
procrastitron
"they shouldn't exist at all."

I think this version works much better.

------
izak30
I really like the idea of polls, I think that they would get a better idea of
where people stood with actions then just their votes for a good idea (where
do you host is one that immediately comes to mind) (do you have funding) (how
many startups have you been involved in that have failed)

..mostly I'd like to get some stats on the community in general, and polls are
a good way to do it...

As for the karma idea, I think polls are more valuable to newbies than many
others, so a karma threshold may not be the right answer.

------
rms
Shouldn't this be a poll?

~~~
inklesspen
He hasn't got the karma. :D

------
robg
Maybe add the votes to the post total though? It seems folks are voting in the
poll but forgetting to upvote. For instance, right now, if 20 people vote in a
poll, it seems like it would be interesting to the rest of the community.
Plus, isn't a vote in the poll a marker of interest in said poll?

~~~
moog
I think you'd have to weight the number of votes cast to ensure polls are
fairly upvoted. Promoting based solely on the vote count may skew the main
page.

~~~
robg
What about an adjustment like votes/time = hotness?

------
flyhighplato
Kinda. I think putting a poll should involve _spending_ some karma points.

If a poll cost 50-100 karma points to create, anyone who posts a poll would
make sure they were interesting.

~~~
randrews
You're not spending 50 karma, you're _investing_ it. If your poll gets 51
upvotes, it was worth it.

~~~
aston
That's actually not quite true. Over some limit (maybe around 20), upvotes
stop counting directly to karma.

------
robg
Nah. If they're valued they'll get upvoted.

~~~
yters
They're pretty much the same as all the Ask YC posts anyways.

~~~
robg
But the summary is so much cleaner, especially for things like age.

~~~
yters
That's an idea - could the vote be summarized in the title?

